# All 48 NH 4k footers in 24 days completely on foot



## dansherpa (Oct 17, 2012)

I thought I had accomplished something on Saturday after making the trek up to Greeenleaf Hut on Mt. Lafayette through the last mile of ridgeline ice, until I ran into these guys: http://www.healthyactiveresponsiblekids.com/Hope-on-the-Horizon.html (Facebook: "Hope on the Horizon: An Expedition for ALS").

They were on the 20th day into their mission of bagging the 48 New Hampshire 4000 footers - all on foot.  Today they are completing the trek.  They have quite a story to tell.  They are doing this as part of fundraising and awareness raising for victims of A.L.S.

Please take a look at their story, and consider a donation.


----------



## David Metsky (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice story.  They seem quite dedicated.

BTW, Mats Roing did the Direttissima (All the peaks in one single unsupported hike) in 10 days back in 2007.  His trip report starts on page 4: http://www.vftt.org/forums/showthread.php?18251-The-48-Direttissima-in-progress-update


----------

